# Removal of the rear license plate lights



## va va valley se-r (May 30, 2007)

Hey everyone...Another 5 min project turned into hours. 

I'm replacing my license plate lights with LEDS and need to remove the plastic housing that is in the middle of the trunk. I've removed the carpet from inside the trunk lid and have found two nuts. This is where one of my problems lie. One nut came off easily with a socket. The other one...ARGH...the nut just spins the shaft of the bolt so it won't loosen. Anyone have any suggestions on how to get it out???

Also I see two black things, I'm assuming they hold screws but don't want to just rip those off. 

Has anyone done what I'm doing have some easy tips? 

Thanks!


----------



## va va valley se-r (May 30, 2007)

Nevermind ya'all.

It's EI manual page 33.


----------



## va va valley se-r (May 30, 2007)

Argh...

Ok I know what's going on, I just need a creative way to make it work. The 2nd nut and bold that hold on the center piece, around the license plate is loose. When I twist the nut, the bolt moves as well. Anyone have a nifty trick for getting it out???


----------



## yankeefan34786 (Dec 23, 2007)

All you have to do when replacing the lisence plates lights are just to take a flathead screwdrive and just pop them out from the outside of the car. You dont need to do anything from the inside of your car at all. Once you pop em out u just twist and the bulb come out than im guessing u know how to put the new ones in


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

unless they have changed the access of the bulbs from the 05' to the 06' all you have to do is remove the liner to gain access, then twist the fitting for the bulbs, they will pull right out, no screwdrivers needed. and MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE


----------

